
Ask HN: What is the best community to join for software engineers? - ngngngng
Hacker news is a bit too broad, and Reddit is a bit too anonymous for what I&#x27;m hoping exists.
======
sova
Most languages have their own Slack (was IRC) channels... Are you looking for
more entrepreneurial communities or language-specific hangouts?

~~~
GoldenMonkey
Agree. Language specific hangouts and meetup.com groups would make sense. Easy
to connect to fellow developers this way.

